# Overly Aggressive Min-free



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I am currently using Liquid ICS 1.4 and I have had some problems that I believe are attributed to overly aggressive min-free values that Liquid uses. My problems are mainly related to the browser and happen when I am using a very complicated page with lots of images or information, in this case the page had multiple calculators on it for subwoofer enclosure sizes. The problem is when the page is loading any attempt to interact causes it to close and go back to the google search page. I had this problem with GB on the OG Droid because the phone had so little memory. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

I use leantweaks to set the minfree even more on liquid.. 390mb at boot i believe. I havant had this problem. Could it be that the website is not fully or correctly optimized for mobile viewing? Idk.. just a thought

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe min free isn't the right term but the file I'm talking about is 90tweaks and it contains
" /system/bin/sh
# liquid smooth
echo 0,1,2,7,14,16 > /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj
echo 8192,10134,20254,20536,20648,25750 > /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope someone corrects me if I'm wrong, but to my knowledge Liquid doesn't have any built-in min-free value tweaks. You'd have to do those yourself through some other means. If you've got the time and you really think Liquid is the culprit, flash another rom and try your website and see what happens. Otherwise, I'd suspect the same as JayR posted; the website just isn't optimized for mobile browsing.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm on Liquid & LeanKernel. I'm not sure which sets the 'Free Memory' under Liquid Control>Performance>Free Memory, but with each installed as they come, mine shows it's set to 80 mb free (actually 79 mb).


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well then what is that init.d file?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Try posting in the rom thread then my man. A dev should be able to sort that out for you, maybe even try PMing one of them


----------

